# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  What are the most popular games played in casinos around the world?

## kientructayho

Hello,

Slot machines are the most popular games played in casinos around the world. Slot machines are popular because they are easy to understand and can be played by everyone, even those who are not familiar with the casino games. These machines are also known as one-armed bandits, because they used to be operated by one lever in their earlier versions. Nowadays, slot machines are operated with the help of a computer program. The games are used in the casinos because they are considered to be less of a risk to the casino, as well as being cheaper to operate than other casino games like poker.

https://linkhay.com/link/5679137/ho-so-ban-ve-thiet-ke-nha-o-ket-hop-van-phong-o-van-phong-gom-nhung-gi

https://kenhtrithuctre.blogspot.com/...ong-khong.html

----------


## Grigrivos

Now I will try to explain what kind of game this is. The game of blackjack is fast, simple and very exciting. There are different forms of it, including classic blackjack, European blackjack, Spanish 21, Face Up 21 and so on. onlinecasinostoday.sg on this site you can view the information. The best providers offer different options.

----------

